# Any tips on re-filling of cushions



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Herman's cushions are a wee bit flat. A complete reupholster is not on my financial radar. The upholstery is not in too bad condition even though it looks a little dated, so thought I'd settle for having the dinette cushions re-filled. Seen a few websites, but now calling for ideas, recommendations, caveats, don't-touch-with-a-barge-pole advice.

It's just 4 cushions - 2 backs, 2 seats - that convert into a bed using the central table.

Thank you!


----------



## Papabear63 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi,

I have the same issue...

My dinette seat cushions in our CI cariocca 656 are flat as its an ex rental and has had its fair amount of use and abuse..

The back supports are ok and the all the beds are fine. 

I don't want the cost of a full re upholster but would like to get new foam in these seats and have maybe the existing covers put back on so that they all still match , any ideas?

Does anyone know if you can buy new seats including foam and covers from CI directly?

Ian


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

I have had cushions re-filled at Tockfield Ltd on three separate occasions over the years (www.foam.co.uk/). Excellent service from them each time.
The web site has a handy calculator, just fill in the dimensions of the cushions to determine the costs. Certain club memberships qualify for a discount.
Added bonus is that you can stop over-night at their premises (free EHU and showers available).


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, I found them on the www. and bookmarked the page. But I haven't got around to doing anything about it yet seeing the rest of my R&M budget was used up on the repair of my Glomex dome (new PC Board!). 

I went to Miriad near Derby. They were expensive - well I thought so - but the service was excellent. (They do other MH appliance repairs, so I recommend them wholeheartedly. I know this is the wrong forum, I'll repost there.)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If money really is restricted and your cushions are a straightforward shape, then look into doing it yourself.

Carefully unpick each cushion along a back seam ( ie one that will be out of sight) , remove the old foam and use it as a template for new foam. Make sure you buy upholstery quality, fire-redardant foam. Cut the foam to shape, re-insert in the case and stitch up. If this makes it a bit tight to stitch then sew a length of good quality, firm weave tape ( ask in a haberdashery shop) to each side of the seam before sewing up the tape edge. This will allow a little "give".

G


----------

